# Golisi S4 charger recall



## RenaldoRheeder (16/5/20)

I stumbled upon this on Facebook - The Golisi S4 charger has been recalled in the EU. And guess which is one of the chargers that I use daily .

Here is a link to the recall article and Mooch's clip from yesterday on the issue here

Luckily I have another charger

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (16/5/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I stumbled upon this on Facebook - The Golisi S4 charger has been recalled in the EU. And guess which is one of the chargers that I use daily .
> 
> Here is a link to the recall article and Mooch's clip from yesterday on the issue here
> 
> Luckily I have another charger


Saw this and was going to post it. Thanks for posting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/5/20)

Thanks for the info @RenaldoRheeder .

Mooch says that he would stop using the S2, S4, O2 and O4 even if they have been working well up until now.

While I know that Mooch has to err on the side of safety I trust his expertise.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/5/20)

I am using an S4, wanted to upgrade to an I8 for a long time and I might use this as an excuse.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (17/5/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am using an S4, wanted to upgrade to an I8 for a long time and I might use this as an excuse.


Pleaae check first there other chargers being recalled from what I read where I saw the post. Different model numbers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/5/20)

Resistance said:


> Pleaae check first there other chargers being recalled from what I read where I saw the post. Different model numbers.


I meant i8 from nitecore.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/5/20)

Why not just buy another i4 ? You can use them in two different rooms and more portable. Also half the price. You can get one for R 350 at Satovapes just down the road from you.

If one of them dies you still have the other one. The only real advantage of the i8 is the USB out feature.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/5/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Why not just buy another i4 ? You can use them in two different rooms and more portable. Also half the price. You can get one for R 350 at Satovapes just down the road from you.
> 
> If one of them dies you still have the other one. The only real advantage of the i8 is the USB out feature.



everything sits on my desk. can use the charger as a battery holder and get rid of my phone charger. 
Although my phone uses quick charge and this charger is not quick charge. But I can still use it for other devices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

